# car rental suggestions/Austria/Germany



## nerodog (May 27, 2008)

Hi, I called Auto Europe and got a quote for a car rental from Munich airport which I am arriving in. I am going to the Mondi Grundlesee Resort  outside of Salzburg. We are planning to stay near the Munich airport in a small town  upon arrrival before heading out to the timeshare the next day. Here's the dilemna... drop off in Salzburg can be either at the airport or Ferdinand Porcshe Strasse downtown. Anyone know how close that is to the train station ?? I know the airport is about 6-7 miles away.... and there is a bus that runs to the train.  Our plans are to  drop off  the car  and take a train from Salzburg to Vienna for the next few days.  We will be flying home from Vienna.  Any thoughts ? thanks.


----------



## nerodog (May 27, 2008)

*more info from auto europe*

HI, spoke to an agent this AM.. the Ferdinand Porsche strasse 7 is right in downtown about 1KM from the Train... he said its one of the main roads... what do you guys think, ? I would still need to get to the train... what would be easier to find from Mondi Grund. the airport or this street  ??? I am guessing the airport  but would like to hear what others suggest.!!


----------



## abdibile (Jun 2, 2008)

Google Maps sais:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...7.811771,13.043883&spn=0.005454,0.010042&z=17

Looks like this Ferdinand Porsche Str. is much less than a mile from the train station.

Just give it a try! You will definitely find it! 

Reading maps in Austria is not worse than in US. It is NOT like China with different letters....


----------

